# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Them një fjalë dhe gjeje me foto.. x

## thirsty

luleshtrydhe  :perqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

*Buze me buzekuq te kuq *

----------


## jesy

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-do8sGodJy9..._1962495_n.jpg
palm

----------


## B@Ne

*Zog shumengjyresh*

----------


## Nete

Pule............

----------


## toni77_toni

gjel.......

----------


## Nete

Qure............

----------


## hot_prinz

Quran...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

sa i poshter je :pa dhembe: 

ja pra qurani  :perqeshje: 


Breshke........

----------


## hot_prinz

Filispic..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## B@Ne

ça eshte kjo mer Hot , ma perkthe pak  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

B@ne salut mon cherrie.  :syte zemra: 
Ishte per Neten, por si duket ajo iku.  :pa dhembe: 
B@ne, kjo osht nji gjo me dy rrota, qe mundesh ti hipesh ne shpine dhe fiju.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## hot_prinz

Nete nuk e dike as ti? Uuuuu una kinse e dike ti mi goce.  :ngerdheshje: 



Tani e kerkoj nje cips.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## B@Ne

> Nete nuk e dike as ti? Uuuuu una kinse e dike ti mi goce. : D
> 
> ..........;;;
> 
> Tani e kerkoj nje cips. :@ pp



KEto re ???  :ngerdheshje: 



Syze per shikim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## white_snake

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...JBcXTLopxNRghA

Paracetamol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

White, te kaluara.  :buzeqeshje: 



Shalqinje bineqe  :pa dhembe:

----------


## toni77_toni

> Shalqinje bineqe



rrush.......

----------


## hot_prinz

Rrush per tonin  :ngerdheshje: 



Fustan me dekollte te hapur.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## white_snake

Na sillni icik uje te ftohte tani  :ngerdheshje: 
Ja ku e ke kitaren  :buzeqeshje:  :
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...2L88rLVy2oYukQ

Edhe per dekolte te hapur, ja:

----------


## evis88

http://dev.al/agna/foto/uploads/Imag...20brenda_1.jpg


*Atlete.............*

----------

